# How is the fishing?



## Hot Fisher (Sep 7, 2005)

Do you know who the fishing is going?


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

I was up Labor Day weekend and it was awesome. Pitched cranks around Grahams and did well on eyes, pike and white bass (really well). Fished SW of Grahams pulling Lindys and did well on eyes. Also fished Creel pulling cranks (nicer fish just not the numbers). ALso pitched in Wolfords and picked up a few eyes (one 23.5 inches) but the area was relly weedy and hard to pitch and cover area well. Dont like to slip bobber, but did talk to some guys with limits of small fish that were slip bobbering Zebachs road and trees in the area. The hwy 20 bridge is always good for a limit of 13-16 inch fish. Saw alot of guys pick up fish on the west side of the 57 bridge using lindys or jigs moving SLOW or anchored.

If you arent fom DL and want leeches make sure that you bring them from home. Many of the bait shops say they are out for the season.

Good luck


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Was back out this last weekend. Did well pitching cranks around Grahams (2-21, 1-19, 1-16 and many smaller), pulled cranks around Camp Grafton, lindys and spinners SE corner of Mission, pitched cranks in Haybale, anchored around hyw 20 bridge, trolled jigs in 5 ft around Patience Point. Had a great time. Killed the fish on Sat pitching cranks when the sun hadnt shown all day. Best color for pulling cranks was purple in 18 ft of water. Best jig color was pink. Best pitching crank was a #5 ssr in Shad color.


----------

